# Grain Rauschen



## sight011 (7. April 2014)

Moin,

ich bekomme ja immer Profi-PS Files bei der Arbeit von Kinofilmen führender amerikanischer Produktionsfirmen.

Nun hatte ich neulich ein Bild wo mehrere Damen zu sehen waren. 

Und da war eine Sache die mir aufgefallen war.

Da war eine Ebene die hieß Grain und beinhaltete Rauschen.

So 100% ist mir noch nicht klar wofür!

Nutzt man das um so ne Art Dither Effekt? Oder wie würdet ihr euch das erklären?

Grützi A.


----------



## Another (8. April 2014)

Das ist unterschiedlich.

- Oft, und meistens, dient es als Stilmittel der ein Bild, bzw. einen Film unterstreichen soll, oder indirekt auch auf "einen Film" (auf einem Plakat) hindeuten soll, bspw. in Anlehnung an das übliche Filmkorn. Zum Beispiel kann es (in übertriebenem Maße) generell Teil des Color Gradings sein, wie u.a. im Film 300, um bspw. etwas altes anzudeuten oder auch die Dramaturgie hervorzuheben. 

- Aber auch Schmutz im allgemeinen (Alt/Historisch/Gloreich/Krieg/Action), wie feinste Partikel/Staub, lassen sich gern mit Rauschfiltern erweitern, um die neben, auf dem Bild gut (dar größer) sichtbaren Teilchen, über das (ganze) Bild zu legen.

Eine andere Art ist ein Bild dadurch zu verschleiern, im weitesten Sinne.
- Einerseits kann man mit Rauschfiltern (bevorzugt bei schlechten oder zu kleinen Bildern) dieses so gestalten, als wenn dies so aussehen soll - ja, wie auch mit dem Dither Effekt.
- Auch wenn das Bild an sich viel zu soft (weichgezeichnet) wirkt, wie bspw. wenn es selbst gezeichnet (statt fotografiert) wurde, hilft solch eine künstlerische Maßnahme, sich einem Rauschfilter zu bedienen, vorzutäuschen es wäre evtl. wirklich ein Foto, da der normale Betrachter solch ein Rauschen an ein Foto (und dessen Bildrauschen) erinnert. 
- Andererseits kann man Bilder, welche man sehr viel größer aufziehen will, durch Rauschfilter auch mehr unterschiedlich farbige Pixel zuordnen, als das Originalbild ggf. hergibt, wodurch nicht noch mehr Kontraste verloren gehen als ohne hin. Hinterher sagt man der ISO-Wert war nicht optimal.. was oftmals aber wirklich hübscher aussieht, als die dröftausend lustigen Weich-u. Scharfzeichner, die viele gerne willkürlich draufklatschen.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2014)

Danke vorab!

Aber es geht wirklich um ein Bild wo es nicht als Stilmittel: Alter Look geht.

Hier mal das Pic:
///Durch User gelöscht


----------



## Another (8. April 2014)

Drum. Bei diesem Bild würde ich auf starke Retouche schließen und dem Bild mittels leichtem Rauschfilter wieder ein natürlicheres Aussehen zu verleihen. Was somit unter dem Absatz mit verschleiern einzuordnen ist.


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2014)

Ah das könnte sein!

Die Köpfe sind alle - rangeschraubt worden!

Ihr würdet euch wundern


EDIT: Ich hab die Verlinkung/das Bild mal wieder rausgenommen, will ja nicht meinen Job verlieren ; - )


----------

